# Where Does Everyone Get Those Great Looking Rocks?



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey all, I've searched and searched places online for some nice aquarium rocks. The ones I'm looking for are made of resin and are not real. I've tried Universal Rocks but they are only one sided and don't seem to provide caves from what I can see. I'm currently using Deep Blue Professional's Texas Holey Rock but it seems to get dirty easy.

What I'm looking for (if I may post a link) is kind of like what you see here: http://www.aqua-maniac.com/aquarium-roc ... -rock.html

That company is in the UK so I'm thinking shipping will be expensive.

Or like what's it this video:






The rocks in the video are made by Aquael but I can't seem to find where to buy them.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Got mine from local drainage ditches.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Got mine from local drainage ditches.


The real rocks are pretty easy to get. I'm talking about the artificial ones. Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hagen Marina resin rocks may be what you are looking for, here is the Link

They are more expensive than real rocks and will probably not stay any cleaner than real rocks.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Hagen Marina resin rocks may be what you are looking for, here is the Link
> 
> They are more expensive than real rocks and will probably not stay any cleaner than real rocks.


Thanks for that. I was not aware of those. But I think for looks I like Universal Rocks the best. I found out that they are just hollow on the botton and are already weighted down so they sink. My only issue now is hiding spots. Do you think the Universal Rocks will provide enough hiding spots?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd use that for haps and peacocks, but not mbuna.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I'd use that for haps and peacocks, but not mbuna.


I canceled my order for them, thanks.

How do people get away with tanks like this? I think it's a 29 gallon.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

This is a tad off topic but I'm thinking about getting real rocks from a local landscaping company. Would you say egg crate or no egg crate? I'm scared to death of having a rock crack the glass. What is the consensus on this? I know there are differing opinions and some people do not like egg crate. My issue is it shows through the sand because I don't have enough and I think it keeps things a little dirtier.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do like it but I realize it is not necessary. If you are scared, use it.

Bottom line is the fish will expose the egg crate or the bottom...no difference. The debris vacuums right up out of the squares so I don't find it any dirtier.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

People say that cichlids dig and I know that's true. I only have maybe an inch of sand. Should I make sure the rocks are touching glass?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The rocks go in before the substrate...whether you have egg crate or not. The rocks can only touch the bottom glass if you forego the egg crate.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help. After all this thinking on what to do, I may just buy a steamer and clean the holey rock I have every now and then. It seems I'd also have more water volume if I just kept what I have rather than go with real rock. Thanks again.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

See if any local rental places have one to rent, might be cheaper then buying one


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> See if any local rental places have one to rent, might be cheaper then buying one


Yeah, I picked one up online for under $35. It can be used for clothes, showers, and more. I'm thinking it will work to clean the rocks, we'll see. Thanks


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Got mine from local drainage ditches.


now thats frugal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

ozman said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine from local drainage ditches.
> ...


lol, it was a battle between laziness and cheapness, as is often the case.


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sirian said:


> What I'm looking for (if I may post a link) is kind of like what you see here: http://www.aqua-maniac.com/aquarium-roc ... -rock.html


i have been looking at that set too. i asked them about shipping costs and i haven't received any responses so far.

i have found their U.S distributor on ebay, however: http://myworld.ebay.com/atg-scape

i don't think atg has that set yet but they said they will email me what they have when their shipment comes in next week.


----------



## Blooper01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, Sirian, the rocks in your link look almost identical to some I got a few years ago from a USA online retailer. The first batch they sent me shattered in shipping. They replaced them at no cost to me, but probably it was not a great product for them. I used them for a few years, however, be aware they are also some kind of plasticky bottomless shells, one big hollow in the middle. So, they take up space and don't really provide a lot of individual hiding spaces.

What you are going through with the rocks is exactly what I'm going through right now. My 27" high tank is arriving any day, and I am changing my mind on decor every five minutes - also looking at a lot of Universal Rocks YouTube videos and having the same Yes-No-Maybe you are. Living in Central Texas, I have a crapload of prime quality holey rock. Not going to pile up a wall of it for 27" tank though. And you need the height. Just this evening, I had the idea of piling up holey rock as follows: use some nice genuine holey rock for the base level, then taper up by stacking fake holey rock on top. Universal has some really nice flat pieces that could be part of a background, but I hear you on the Old West Ghost-town Facade problems. So, I want some pieces to stack that aren't bottomless or hollow -- that give the fish real hiding places, not just the Facade. So, it might be best to do the holey rock as a foam/coating/paint DIY to blend with the real stuff. That's the idea of the moment. Take it with a grain of salt, this morning I was all about brown 3D background and river rock.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

markl323 said:


> Sirian said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm looking for (if I may post a link) is kind of like what you see here: http://www.aqua-maniac.com/aquarium-roc ... -rock.html
> ...


Interesting. I did the same with no response as well. That eBayer has one of the rocks I saw in a video! So, for anyone else reading this thread.. I've came up with these companies for the USA: Deep Blue Professional (holey rocks I have now), Universal Rocks (not for Mbuna.. and their holey rock is one sided), Hagen (which someone mentioned), and the online retailer above as well as the eBayer that you mentioned.

That's all I got for resin made rocks. If someone can direct me how to write reviews and information on this I'd be happy to. Last time I checked I didn't see where I could add a product but I'll look again. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sirian said:


> If someone can direct me how to write reviews and information on this I'd be happy to. Last time I checked I didn't see where I could add a product but I'll look again.


http://cichlid-forum.com/reviews/category_display.php
Bottom of the page.


----------



## Blooper01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sirian, just curious as to why you say Universal Rocks "not for Mbuna" -- do you mean because some of the Holey Rock products are more of a swiss chess slice open on the back? Here's another nutso idea from overnight. Their Holey Rock background does seem to me to be very much a swiss cheese slice (in that the fish are not swimming into caves, more swimming from one open-plan room to another open-plan room with a choice of many small doors. So, the nutso idea I got was -- if someone goes with that kind of design (maybe with fewer holes), why not silicone little plastic caves on the back of it? I'm not sure if yogurt cups and pint sour cream containers and the bottom 1/2 of a 20 oz water bottle are chemically inert, but that would be the general idea.

Also, wondering on your fake Holey Rock getting "dirty." Does the resin-based rock get dirty in a way that is different from limestone-based rock? Though I've got a patio covered in clean, white (limestone-based) rock at the moment (this is rock previously used in my own tanks), I'm thinking that was probably a waste of time other than getting all the rock to start at the same level of clean. It will probably get "dirty" again pretty soon, and if it all gets "dirty" in a fairly consistent looking way, I'm not sure it is realistic (or even aesthetically superior) to think I'm going to undo the aquascape each time to clean it. In fact, "dirty" holey rock might be a nice compromise between the brown river rock look and the Museum of Modern Art type look. Just thinking outloud. Have enjoyed your musings on Holey Rock, gave me lots to think about.


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

i have found another company: Aquaterra. Their rocks are HUGE though!!! also cost $$$.

http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/products.html (US seller site, doesn't show all the rocks)

but this ebay account has more (the "Puzzle Rock" series).
http://www.ebay.com/sch/8guppies/m.html ... ksid=p3686


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Sirian said:
> 
> 
> > If someone can direct me how to write reviews and information on this I'd be happy to. Last time I checked I didn't see where I could add a product but I'll look again.
> ...


Thanks, I submitted the rock product I currently use for consideration.



Blooper01 said:


> Sirian, just curious as to why you say Universal Rocks "not for Mbuna" -- do you mean because some of the Holey Rock products are more of a swiss chess slice open on the back? Here's another nutso idea from overnight. Their Holey Rock background does seem to me to be very much a swiss cheese slice (in that the fish are not swimming into caves, more swimming from one open-plan room to another open-plan room with a choice of many small doors. So, the nutso idea I got was -- if someone goes with that kind of design (maybe with fewer holes), why not silicone little plastic caves on the back of it? I'm not sure if yogurt cups and pint sour cream containers and the bottom 1/2 of a 20 oz water bottle are chemically inert, but that would be the general idea.
> 
> Also, wondering on your fake Holey Rock getting "dirty." Does the resin-based rock get dirty in a way that is different from limestone-based rock? Though I've got a patio covered in clean, white (limestone-based) rock at the moment (this is rock previously used in my own tanks), I'm thinking that was probably a waste of time other than getting all the rock to start at the same level of clean. It will probably get "dirty" again pretty soon, and if it all gets "dirty" in a fairly consistent looking way, I'm not sure it is realistic (or even aesthetically superior) to think I'm going to undo the aquascape each time to clean it. In fact, "dirty" holey rock might be a nice compromise between the brown river rock look and the Museum of Modern Art type look. Just thinking outloud. Have enjoyed your musings on Holey Rock, gave me lots to think about.


I think maybe when I said it was not for Mbuna, I was referring more to the Universal Rocks that lay hollow side down. There just wasn't enough cave-like places to hide and therefore like one person said.. would be good for Haps and Peacocks. However, as you said, one could probably get creative with the open backs and make some caves to hide in, and yes, even with their holey rock. Maybe I just wasn't willing to go all out and do this with silicone, but they are very real looking and I'm sure a lot could be achieved.

As for the artificial holey rock getting dirty that I have, I suppose it very closely resembles real holey rock in how in gets dirty, and probably is even easier to clean than real rock. As soon as my steamer comes in I will post photos of the before and after to see if it stained at all. What I have right now is sort of a brown algae that appears to be turning into green algae.

Thanks for all the feedback and questions - I'll update this thread as soon as I clean the rock sometime early next week!



markl323 said:


> i have found another company: Aquaterra. Their rocks are HUGE though!!! also cost $$$.
> 
> http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/products.html (US seller site, doesn't show all the rocks)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I remember reading about them at one point and had forgot.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Blooper01 said:


> Hi, Sirian, the rocks in your link look almost identical to some I got a few years ago from a USA online retailer. The first batch they sent me shattered in shipping. They replaced them at no cost to me, but probably it was not a great product for them. I used them for a few years, however, be aware they are also some kind of plasticky bottomless shells, one big hollow in the middle. So, they take up space and don't really provide a lot of individual hiding spaces.
> 
> What you are going through with the rocks is exactly what I'm going through right now. My 27" high tank is arriving any day, and I am changing my mind on decor every five minutes - also looking at a lot of Universal Rocks YouTube videos and having the same Yes-No-Maybe you are. Living in Central Texas, I have a crapload of prime quality holey rock. Not going to pile up a wall of it for 27" tank though. And you need the height. Just this evening, I had the idea of piling up holey rock as follows: use some nice genuine holey rock for the base level, then taper up by stacking fake holey rock on top. Universal has some really nice flat pieces that could be part of a background, but I hear you on the Old West Ghost-town Facade problems. So, I want some pieces to stack that aren't bottomless or hollow -- that give the fish real hiding places, not just the Facade. So, it might be best to do the holey rock as a foam/coating/paint DIY to blend with the real stuff. That's the idea of the moment. Take it with a grain of salt, this morning I was all about brown 3D background and river rock.


Yeah, I like all your ideas. The rock I have right now could have been made really awesome, actually. I posted a bit about it in an Amazon review. A few of the downsides are: lack of molds, patent number on very bottom, and hollow inside. If the rocks had more molds (currently three available) one could stack this rock on the back side of the tank all the way up. I'm still thinking about doing this if my setup gets more aggressive. I'll just have to get creative with the three molds and position them in different ways to look real, as it very much does already. in some ways the rock does have more hiding spots than real rock, in that, it utilizes the outside area for hiding and then adds one giant area (12 inch size) on the inside per rock. My issues with it being hollow were at first because the possible air being held after every water change, but maybe it isn't such a big deal as some pointed out, and the air would be refreshed after the weekly water change anyhow.

Thanks for all the comments, you have some good ideas.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem with it being hollow is it's one big open space instead of fish-sized nooks and crannies. If you run the Python into the air space as you refill, you can blast out the trapped air.


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> The problem with it being hollow is it's one big open space instead of fish-sized nooks and crannies. If you run the Python into the air space as you refill, you can blast out the trapped air.


Your right and I guess it depends on how the rock is designed. A solid version might be costly.


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

I get my rocks from the creek that goes thru my property. Free and no shortage of selection. Coolest part is they all have at least some fossils in them.
Good Luck in your search.
Tony


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

Tony La Morte said:


> I get my rocks from the creek that goes thru my property. Free and no shortage of selection. Coolest part is they all have at least some fossils in them.
> Good Luck in your search.
> Tony


Thanks, Tony (that's pretty cool). I've decided to stick with what I have for now but maybe this thread will help others


----------



## Sirian (Feb 16, 2013)

I said I'd post an update when I received my steamer and was ready to clean the rocks. Well, the steamer wasn't as good as it claimed to be and I decided it wasn't work it after the first rock. There were remnants of green algae under the brown and white is difficult it seems. Looks like I'm going to have to live with some algae on the artificial rocks. So as for ease of cleaning on these, they are not!


----------



## Blooper01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sirian, Thanks for the update on steaming.

Not sure if I should PM you, but this might be useful info. to others, so putting it here. Earlier this week, I was able to drop by Universal Rocks in Garland (greater Dallas), where they are building a customer showroom and retail center that will be open this spring, they think. Their stuff looks much better in person. Though it is technically one-sided, as we talked, it's a lot more dimensional than it looks online. I am modifying my "swiss cheese" comment above. Both sides are pretty lumpy, so while not full caves, there are indentations that could be seen as caves by non-aggressive Mbuna, or could become caves when leaned against something else. These are very different from the fiberglass granite things you originally pictured, where the models I had were literally hollow open shells. I tested a medium-sized piece of the Universal Rocks Holey in each of two of my Pseudotropheus Polit tanks that are currently too-small tanks with too many colored-up males. The fish took to the pieces immediately, swimming in and out. Removed the piece from one tank yesterday, and moments later 2 males were fighting (so I gave them some different rocks to quiet things down since I am going to be using the Universal Holey in my 225). Have one large flat piece that is a bit more open than I would like, so I hot glued a couple of dividers onto the back (made of "plastic canvas"). Not sure that was even necessary, depending on what that big piece gets stacked against. FYI if you are still interested in these, they have potential. The only thing is, I will probably not be mixing genuine Holey and Universal Holey in the same pile, where both are visible, as you can see enough mismatch. The mismatch is more in the scale than anything else -- unless your genuine pieces are truly monumental with big holes.


----------

